# Dreaming?



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Mollie freaked me out a little tonight! Usually she is in her crate about 9pm but we kept her up with us till 10pm as its the weekend! She fell asleep in the lounge and then suddenly started twitching and her legs were moving ... even her eyes rolled back in her head so I could see her whites. 
Hoping this is just a dream and nothing else?
Woke her up and she was fine just a bit sleepy .. tell me shes OK!!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Also noticed sometomes when she sits down her front leg occassionally shakes .... is this normal? Some sort of puppy growth thing?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like normal dreaming. Always makes us giggle when Polly does her running act in her sleep etc. We wonder what she's chasing! Gets quite excited at times!! And yes, you can see the whites of the eyes.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Phew! Thank goodness for that. Got a bit worried there! Daughter was a bit freaked out too!

How about the shaking leg? Is that normal too?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure about the shaking leg but the other descriptions are all normal dreaming. One of my sons hates the white of the eyes bit too! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen the shaky leg thing lots with all my dogs. I think it's just when they're pressing on a nerve or something similar. I have never worried about it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes just in a deep dreamy sleep. Weller has cried and yapped in his sleep, legs twitching and going in a kind of running motion, chasing squirrels I expect.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper sometimes gets the shaky leg, I too think she's just pressing on a nerve like we do sometimes.


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Evan sometimes howls in his sleep, and moves his legs ect. He is a restless sleeper, lol. XD


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely normal dog behaviour, my 2 dogs do this, lots of face twitching too xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I often think Izzy is having an asthma attack or something whilst she is asleep, but it is just dreaming. Lots of noise, panting, gasping sounds, snoring, jerking, twitching etc


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty does not dream at all but Ted often looks like he is having an epileptic fit..and such very strange noises...it freaked me out to begin with!!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Makes me feel so much better.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Gracie dreams too sometimes, the shaking leg when sitting, Gracie did for a while, I asked my vet about it and she said nothing to worry about, I have not noticed it lately, she is now 4 months old.


----------

